

Indifference is a power - kozhevnikov
http://aeon.co/magazine/philosophy/why-stoicism-is-one-of-the-best-mind-hacks-ever/

======
CurtMonash
Good article.

When I'm on an unpleasant airplane flight, I commonly remark on how much more
desirable a mode of transport it is than, for example, stagecoach, covered
wagon, or clipper ship.

